# NRS Star Rival Fish inflatable kayak



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

$1300 

Willing to sell without electronics and extras for $1000

Located in Dayton, Ohio. 

Let me start off by saying this is a great option on the river. Makes river fishing a little bit more simplistic. Weighs 31lbs. 

Used but in good condition NRS Star Rival Fish inflatable kayak. I bought back in October of 2021. It’s a great stable platform to fish off of. I use it on the river quite a bit. Weighs 31 lbs with seat. About 40 lbs with it rigged up with fish finder and stuff. I always leave this thing pumped up full of air and just throw it in the back of the truck. Very durable material. Drop stitch construction on the deck. 3 chambers of air so if you get a puncture you will still stay afloat until you can repair on the bank. Repairs in seconds with vinyl cement. 

Included:

Backpack for easy transport

Skeg 

Patch kit 

Pump

Humminbird helix 5 SI GPS 2 fish finder and transducer

Yak gadget horizontal rod stagers w/ paddle clips 

Yak gadget quick cup holder 

Installed 3 yak attack flexible surface mounts with mighty mount gear tracks 

Yak gadget anchor line manager 

Yak attack 12” gear track for anchor line manager 

Yoga blocks used to raise seat 5”

Registered until 2024


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bump


----------

